# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  TENS (witouch) lage rugpijn

## Klaro

Ik gebruik al jaren een TENS apparaat tegen lage rugpijn. Deze heb ik via het ziekenhuis verkregen bij Van Lent systems. Het onderdrukt absoluut de pijn, maar het is altijd een gevecht met de draadjes van het apparaat naar de electroden op mijn rug. Ook moet mijn man altijd helpen bij het aanbrengen. nu was ik enkele maanden geleden in het ziekenhuis en toen gaf de arts mij een nieuw apparaat mee, de witouch pro. Itt tot het eerdere apparaat is deze geheel draadloos en bedien je het apparaat met een afstandbediening. Het apparaat plak je op je onderrug. Ook het effect is met de Witouch sterker. Ik dolenthousiast terug naar het ziekenhuis maar moest daar het apparaat weer inleveren. Ik wilde even testen hoe deze je zou bevallen, zei de arts. Leuk hoor, dat ik een proefkonijn ben. Ik heb het apparaat vervolgens aangeschaft via www.witouchtens.nl maar nu doet mijn verzekering moeilijk. Zij willen het apparaat niet vergoeden omdat ik geen verwijsbrief van de arts heb. Is dit echt nodig? Zo'n apparaat koop je toch niet voor de lol? En je mag toch wel verwachten dat het eerdere apparaat een keer aan vervanging nodig is. Deze heb ik ook al 5 jaar en gebruikte hem intensief. Heeft iemand tips hoe ik het apparaat vergoed zou kunnen krijgen? De arts wil meewerken, maar de verzekeraar heeft geen 'afspraken' met de leverancier. Op de website van de verzekeraar staat echter weer dat ze in dat geval niet 100% maar wel een deel zullen vergoeden. Enfin, chaos. Het aanschafbedrag is te overzien, maar als deze volgens de verzekeraar geheel of deels vergoed wordt wil ik wel dat ze dit nakomen.

----------


## Tixari

Hallo

Ik ben mij bewust dat je al een lange tijd geleden deze vraag hebt gesteld. Ik kan je niet helpen aan informatie over doorverwijzen. Wel heb ik een vaag over de witouch.
Ik heb zenuwpijn na 3 hernia operaties. Ze kunnen er niks meer aan doen behalve een tens proberen. Nu ben ik aan het uitzoeken of het voordeliger is om zelf 1 te kopen of via de zorgverzekeraar.
Ik kwam de witouch tegen en ben op onderzoek gegaan. Ik ben die draden nu ook al zat en dat zichtbare kastje. Nu zag ik dat de witouch vrij dik uit ziet. Kan hij ook op de bil thv de broekriem. 
Zo nee. Heb je nog tips voor het dragen van dat kastje? Ik heb nu de draden onder mijn hemd door naar boven en achter mijn bh bandje gestopt. Sjaaltje om en je ziet niks. Maar in de zomer dan? waar verstop ik hem dan of hoe draag ik hem dan?

Ik hoop dat je wat antwoorden hebt.

Groet, Rolien

----------

